# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La aridez empobrece la diversidad bacteriológica del terreno

## termopar

> *La aridez empobrecerá las tierras secas de todo el planeta
> *Destruye la diversidad de hongos y bacterias del suelo
> 
> El incremento de aridez predicho para finales de siglo XXI por los efectos del cambio climático disminuirá la abundancia y diversidad de las comunidades microbianas del suelo en las zonas áridas de la Tierra. Así lo sugiere un estudio internacional liderado por investigadores de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos, que advierte sobre las posibles consecuencias negativas para la fertilidad del suelo en estas zonas secas.
> 
> URJC | 09 diciembre 2015 12:00
> 
> Los microbios del suelo, como las bacterias y los hongos, fertilizan las tierras, favorecen la producción de alimentos y actuan como un sumidero del CO2 que emitimos a la atmósfera con la quema de combustibles fósiles. Pese a ello, existe un gran desconocimiento sobre cómo el cambio climático afectará a estos organismos, particularmente en zonas áridas.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/L...ontent=Ciencia

----------

